
Asynchronous Podcast Recording - Khiwee
https://app.rumble.studio/quickstart
======
Khiwee
Original way of recording a podcast: instead of meeting in a place, just send
questions to participants and they record when they have time to do it. Then
download the result or share it on podcast directories. Landing page here:
[https://rumble.studio](https://rumble.studio)

------
carlrobinson
unique concept with many possible applications

